# There's a Pancake in my Towels…...



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Meet Pancake, my adorable yet slightly schizophrenic cat who doesn't meow, but "peeps." 





































He plays fetch.
He eats my clothes.
He chews on my shoes.
He leaves dead mice in his food bowl.


Oh, Pancake. How I love you.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Awesome name! And he is adorable!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Awww... He is SO CUTE!!! <3 Pancake!!!
By the way, Unique Name!!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

awwww!!! something tells me he is pampered!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, how I wish I was that cat.
They don't study, they sleep in towels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Sooo cute!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

adorable :3 i could see he is lazy ;-) haha


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awwwwwwww ily pancakeee


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the name! So cute.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> He chews on my shoes.


we have a cat that eats shoes too but only if it a certain material -like hat most flip flops or crocks are made out of


----------

